# [risolto] flag use

## polslinux

Chrootato, compilato kernel, ora sto emergendo syslog-ng

Una cosa: attualmente il mio make.conf è questo:

```
 

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=core2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

USE="X gtk gnome alsa cdr"

```

Le flag USE le imposto adesso oppure proseguo ancora tranquillo con la guida?Last edited by polslinux on Thu Apr 22, 2010 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le flag USE le imposto adesso oppure proseguo ancora tranquillo con la guida?

 

indifferente.

l'impostazione delle flag USE è una scelta altamente reversibile.

la modifica delle flag use comporta esclusivamente la ricompilazione dei singoli pacchetti interessati (ed eventualmente delle loro librerie).

emerge si occupa di individuare automaticamente il da farsi.

naturalmente, se sai da principio di voler usare gnome, piuttosto che kde, avvisare subito il sistema delle tue intenzioni non è reato.

----------

## polslinux

stavo emergendo xorg-server ho avuto problemi con openldap....ho risolto con:

echo dev-libs/cyrus-sasl -ldap >> /etc/portage/package.use

spero di non avere altri problemi...mi sa che dovevo fare prima l'impostazione di tutte le flag use xD

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> spero di non avere altri problemi...mi sa che dovevo fare prima l'impostazione di tutte le flag use xD

 

no.

hai fatto bene.

openldap è un database che viene usato prevalentemente per conservare le password.

ragionevolmente, a te non serve affatto.

quando ti servirà, te lo studierai, e finirai per capire la natura dei problemi che hai avuto con openldap.

è il bello di gentoo. con le altre distribuzioni, è impossibile avere software impacchettato esclusivamente con le opzioni di cui si ha veramente bisogno.

----------

## polslinux

una cosa...io con eselect ho scelto il 3 ovvero desktop gnome...quindi se ho capito giusto in un file X (non ricordo dove è posizionato) ci sono delle flag di default per quello che ho scelto giusto?

Dov'è questo file?

E poi, perchè compilando xorg-server mi sta compilando anche qt4-core e qt4-gui??

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dov'è questo file?
> 
> 

 

eselect profile modifica esclusivamente il link /etc/make.profile

(almeno credo, perché le cose si modificano tanto velocemente che rischio di perdere l'orientamento).

pensa che non mi ero accorto dell'introduzione dei due profili specifici per gnome e kde.

io uso il profilo desktop generico da una vita.

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi, perchè compilando xorg-server mi sta compilando anche qt4-core e qt4-gui??

 

bé, sono dipendenze. probabilmente servono a qualche programma che usa le qt.

volendo, puoi utilizzare l'opzione -tpv di emerge, prima di lanciarlo, per ottenere una lista completa dei pacchetti da compilare e delle loro dipendenze.

----------

## k01

è alquanto strano che installa le qt installando xorg se per di più hai scelto il profilo gnome... in make.conf che flag hai messo?

----------

## polslinux

quelle che vedi li sopra nel primo post  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> è alquanto strano che installa le qt installando xorg se per di più hai scelto il profilo gnome... in make.conf che flag hai messo?

 

probabilmente se le tira dietro qualche dipendenza che ha la USE 'qt4' come poppler o doxygen.

----------

## polslinux

ah ho capito...ora sto ricompilando il kernel perchè andavo in kernel panic xD

anche perchè ho installato xorg da chroot ma ora devo entrare in ambiente Gengis sennò oh  :Very Happy: 

----------

